# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  جداکردن تگ img  در فید

## rastegar.amir3

سلام. من یک برنامه فید خوان نوشتم و می خوام تمام تگ های img  که در متن مطلب قرار داره رو جدا کنم . برنامه با سی شارپ هست و متن مطلب رو هم با linq  گرفتم . خیلی ممنون از دوستان عزیز.

----------

